# What's your Philosophical Personality?



## Emeraude (Nov 12, 2014)

This 10 minute personality test will assess you based on your underlying thoughts on how you view life and how your thoughts affects the decisions you make. It is not meant to be simple but quite challenging, the results however will help you rediscover yourself and your outlook on life. The question that stands is, are you up for the challenge?

Source : Philosophical Personality Test


My result is..

*Romanticist*

Romanticism
The romanticist, an individual who strongly believes that it is their will against the world, whether their actions are rational or irrational it doesn't matter. The romanticist will sacrifice everything for their ideals, this in turn will result in unsurpassed and immortal greatness or unrecoverable failure. A romanticist is a creator, an artist, someone that lives on pure freedom and imagination. Nothing constrains a romanticist, for even moral values if meant to be sacrificed for an ideal is but a small price to pay. This results in radical innovations, thinking that deviates from rational analysis. For a romanticist individual, learning comes from failure and the outcome is re-invention. 


*Existentialist*

Existentialism
The existentialist is a rare individual, an individual that values freedom and takes responsibility for the consequences that result from the practice of their freedom. An individual that does not play the victim and is not so weak to shift the responsibility to someone else. An existentialist understands that emotions are essentially strategic choices and that if an individual's life is controlled by their emotions then they are not entirely responsible for their actions. An individual that's not responsible for their actions can play the victim. To an existentialist the past cannot be undone, the present is what it is but the future is what man makes of it. The main philosophy behind an existentialist is the power of choice. 

Source: Philosophical Personality Test

P.S kindly indicate your type, too... thanks :happy:


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

*Existentialist*
Existentialism 
The existentialist is a rare individual, an individual that values freedom and takes responsibility for the consequences that result from the practice of their freedom. An individual that does not play the victim and is not so weak to shift the responsibility to someone else. An existentialist understands that emotions are essentially strategic choices and that if an individual's life is controlled by their emotions then they are not entirely responsible for their actions. An individual that's not responsible for their actions can play the victim. To an existentialist the past cannot be undone, the present is what it is but the future is what man makes of it. The main philosophy behind an existentialist is the power of choice. 


*Heroic*
*Heroism*
The hero, unlike modern belief a true hero is someone who excels at meeting the expectations placed by society. Performance is everything and failure to meet an objective brings about shame and is unacceptable to a heroic individual. As such a heroic individual expects the same from their peers. If one truly values a friend or loves a child, they make them perform! Life is strictly based on the results regardless of the intentions it was initiated with. Might is right and one never feels guilty for doing what is right. 

_Notable Philosophers: Homer, Niccolò Machiavelli_


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

*INFP

Romanticist
Romanticism*
The romanticist, an individual who strongly believes that it is their will against the world, whether their actions are rational or irrational it doesn't matter. The romanticist will sacrifice everything for their ideals, this in turn will result in unsurpassed and immortal greatness or unrecoverable failure. A romanticist is a creator, an artist, someone that lives on pure freedom and imagination. Nothing constrains a romanticist, for even moral values if meant to be sacrificed for an ideal is but a small price to pay. This results in radical innovations, thinking that deviates from rational analysis. For a romanticist individual, learning comes from failure and the outcome is re-invention. 

_Notable Philosophers: Johann Gottlieb Fichte, Friedrich Nietzsche_

*Existentialist
Existentialism*
The existentialist is a rare individual, an individual that values freedom and takes responsibility for the consequences that result from the practice of their freedom. An individual that does not play the victim and is not so weak to shift the responsibility to someone else. An existentialist understands that emotions are essentially strategic choices and that if an individual's life is controlled by their emotions then they are not entirely responsible for their actions. An individual that's not responsible for their actions can play the victim. To an existentialist the past cannot be undone, the present is what it is but the future is what man makes of it. The main philosophy behind an existentialist is the power of choice. 
_
Notable Philosophers: Jean Paul Sartre_


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Question 3 and 6 I didn't like so much. Question 3 makes it seem like vision is the only sense that something can be observed by. There are more than the standard five senses. I observe my thoughts all the time. As for question 6 it really depends on the circumstances. For example if I felt it was the end of my time or whether I had purpose to continue living in this world? Regardless, I gave the quiz a shot anyway:

*Rationalist*

Rationalism
The rationalist, an individual that believes that reason is right for it leads to the true essence of what lies beyond material matter. Although empirical or quantitative results may show otherwise, the rationalist follows their intuition and makes decisions according to insight. A rationalist breaks down sophisticated problems into simpler ones that can be handled confidently. A rationalist understands that their peers are rational as well who are not defined by their physique (body) but by their psyche (mind). A rationalist believes that scientific theories are meant to disprove not approve. Efficiency is valued over effectiveness. 

_Notable Philosophers: Plato, René Descartes 

_
*Positivist*


Positivism
The positivist, an individual that believes ideas come solely from experience, that nothing exists beyond the observable. The existence of things to a positivist comes from evidence of its existence. Therefore before performing or making a decision they rely solely on empirical data and statistical analysis to decide the next course of action. To a positivist, moral values do not exist unless there is scientific proof of it's existence, this in turn leads to what is known as scientific morality. 

_Notable Philosophers: David Hume, August Comte _


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

*Existentialist*

Existentialism
The existentialist is a rare individual, an individual that values freedom and takes responsibility for the consequences that result from the practice of their freedom. An individual that does not play the victim and is not so weak to shift the responsibility to someone else. An existentialist understands that emotions are essentially strategic choices and that if an individual's life is controlled by their emotions then they are not entirely responsible for their actions. An individual that's not responsible for their actions can play the victim. To an existentialist the past cannot be undone, the present is what it is but the future is what man makes of it. The main philosophy behind an existentialist is the power of choice. 




*Romanticist*


Romanticism
The romanticist, an individual who strongly believes that it is their will against the world, whether their actions are rational or irrational it doesn't matter. The romanticist will sacrifice everything for their ideals, this in turn will result in unsurpassed and immortal greatness or unrecoverable failure. A romanticist is a creator, an artist, someone that lives on pure freedom and imagination. Nothing constrains a romanticist, for even moral values if meant to be sacrificed for an ideal is but a small price to pay. This results in radical innovations, thinking that deviates from rational analysis. For a romanticist individual, learning comes from failure and the outcome is re-invention.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Rationalist, Positivist


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

Yay! This looks like fun...


----------



## great_pudgy_owl (Apr 20, 2015)

INFP, Heroism and Rationalism. I'm not entirely sure the first is completely accurate. Well, actually it is a lot, Indecisivism should be another one.


----------



## BlackFandango (Apr 4, 2014)

Existentialist, Romanticist.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

INFP, 4w5, sp/sx, 458.

*Existentialist*

The existentialist is a rare individual, an individual that values freedom and takes responsibility for the consequences that result from the practice of their freedom. An individual that does not play the victim and is not so weak to shift the responsibility to someone else. An existentialist understands that emotions are essentially strategic choices and that if an individual's life is controlled by their emotions then they are not entirely responsible for their actions. An individual that's not responsible for their actions can play the victim. To an existentialist the past cannot be undone, the present is what it is but the future is what man makes of it. The main philosophy behind an existentialist is the power of choice.

*Romanticist*

The romanticist, an individual who strongly believes that it is their will against the world, whether their actions are rational or irrational it doesn't matter. The romanticist will sacrifice everything for their ideals, this in turn will result in unsurpassed and immortal greatness or unrecoverable failure. A romanticist is a creator, an artist, someone that lives on pure freedom and imagination. Nothing constrains a romanticist, for even moral values if meant to be sacrificed for an ideal is but a small price to pay. This results in radical innovations, thinking that deviates from rational analysis. For a romanticist individual, learning comes from failure and the outcome is re-invention.


----------



## Emeraude (Nov 12, 2014)

Most INFPs are Romanticist/Existentialist :kitteh:
i wonder what it means to be the other way around, though [Existentialist/Romaticist]...what's the difference?


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

INFP

Romanticist
Romanticism
The romanticist, an individual who strongly believes that it is their will against the world, whether their actions are rational or irrational it doesn't matter. The romanticist will sacrifice everything for their ideals, this in turn will result in unsurpassed and immortal greatness or unrecoverable failure. A romanticist is a creator, an artist, someone that lives on pure freedom and imagination. Nothing constrains a romanticist, for even moral values if meant to be sacrificed for an ideal is but a small price to pay. This results in radical innovations, thinking that deviates from rational analysis. For a romanticist individual, learning comes from failure and the outcome is re-invention. 

Notable Philosophers: Johann Gottlieb Fichte, Friedrich Nietzsche

Positivist
Positivism
The positivist, an individual that believes ideas come solely from experience, that nothing exists beyond the observable. The existence of things to a positivist comes from evidence of its existence. Therefore before performing or making a decision they rely solely on empirical data and statistical analysis to decide the next course of action. To a positivist, moral values do not exist unless there is scientific proof of it's existence, this in turn leads to what is known as scientific morality. 

Notable Philosophers: David Hume, August Comte

Not sure I agree with Postivism. I guess I voted pro-science too many times.


----------



## Cerridwen (Apr 11, 2015)

bigstupidgrin said:


> INFP
> 
> Romanticist
> Romanticism
> ...


Same here!


----------



## Repuli (May 2, 2015)

Rationalism, Positivism.

Now i think that's funny, since as far as i understand my answer to to n.3 "I believe in what lies beyond the observable (things which I have yet to understand and are beyond myself" is totally vice versa with the very first line of positivism. "The positivist, an individual that believes ideas come solely from experience, that nothing exists beyond the observable"

Oh well. 6 needed more info, with that little specifics given i could barely support my decision.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

*INTP*

*Existentialism*
The existentialist is a rare individual, an individual that values freedom and takes responsibility for the consequences that result from the practice of their freedom. An individual that does not play the victim and is not so weak to shift the responsibility to someone else. An existentialist understands that emotions are essentially strategic choices and that if an individual's life is controlled by their emotions then they are not entirely responsible for their actions. An individual that's not responsible for their actions can play the victim. To an existentialist the past cannot be undone, the present is what it is but the future is what man makes of it. The main philosophy behind an existentialist is the power of choice. 

*Rationalism*
The rationalist, an individual that believes that reason is right for it leads to the true essence of what lies beyond material matter. Although empirical or quantitative results may show otherwise, the rationalist follows their intuition and makes decisions according to insight. A rationalist breaks down sophisticated problems into simpler ones that can be handled confidently. A rationalist understands that their peers are rational as well who are not defined by their physique (body) but by their psyche (mind). A rationalist believes that scientific theories are meant to disprove not approve. Efficiency is valued over effectiveness.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

Rationalist
Rationalism
The rationalist, an individual that believes that reason is right for it leads to the true essence of what lies beyond material matter. Although empirical or quantitative results may show otherwise, the rationalist follows their intuition and makes decisions according to insight. A rationalist breaks down sophisticated problems into simpler ones that can be handled confidently. A rationalist understands that their peers are rational as well who are not defined by their physique (body) but by their psyche (mind). A rationalist believes that scientific theories are meant to disprove not approve. Efficiency is valued over effectiveness. 

Notable Philosophers: Plato, René Descartes 

Positivist
Positivism
The positivist, an individual that believes ideas come solely from experience, that nothing exists beyond the observable. The existence of things to a positivist comes from evidence of its existence. Therefore before performing or making a decision they rely solely on empirical data and statistical analysis to decide the next course of action. To a positivist, moral values do not exist unless there is scientific proof of it's existence, this in turn leads to what is known as scientific morality. 

Notable Philosophers: David Hume, August Comte


*A bit surprised by the second one....*


----------



## Little_Bird (Apr 14, 2015)

ENFP

Romanticism 

The romanticist, an individual who strongly believes that it is their will against the world, whether their actions are rational or irrational it doesn't matter. The romanticist will sacrifice everything for their ideals, this in turn will result in unsurpassed and immortal greatness or unrecoverable failure. A romanticist is a creator, an artist, someone that lives on pure freedom and imagination. Nothing constrains a romanticist, for even moral values if meant to be sacrificed for an ideal is but a small price to pay. This results in radical innovations, thinking that deviates from rational analysis. For a romanticist individual, learning comes from failure and the outcome is re-invention. 

Rationalism 

The rationalist, an individual that believes that reason is right for it leads to the true essence of what lies beyond material matter. Although empirical or quantitative results may show otherwise, the rationalist follows their intuition and makes decisions according to insight. A rationalist breaks down sophisticated problems into simpler ones that can be handled confidently. A rationalist understands that their peers are rational as well who are not defined by their physique (body) but by their psyche (mind). A rationalist believes that scientific theories are meant to disprove not approve. Efficiency is valued over effectiveness. 
Hmm. So I'm a Romantic Rationalist XD It's almost contradictory, but then again, it really isn't...


----------



## umop 3pisdn (Apr 4, 2014)

Existentialist-Romanticist. Not really a big fan of Romanticism irl though, Existentialism is ok.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

IXFP


Romanticism
The romanticist, an individual who strongly believes that it is their will against the world, whether their actions are rational or irrational it doesn't matter. The romanticist will sacrifice everything for their ideals, this in turn will result in unsurpassed and immortal greatness or unrecoverable failure. A romanticist is a creator, an artist, someone that lives on pure freedom and imagination. Nothing constrains a romanticist, for even moral values if meant to be sacrificed for an ideal is but a small price to pay. This results in radical innovations, thinking that deviates from rational analysis. For a romanticist individual, learning comes from failure and the outcome is re-invention. 

Notable Philosophers: Johann Gottlieb Fichte, Friedrich Nietzsche


Positivist
Positivism
The positivist, an individual that believes ideas come solely from experience, that nothing exists beyond the observable. The existence of things to a positivist comes from evidence of its existence. Therefore before performing or making a decision they rely solely on empirical data and statistical analysis to decide the next course of action. To a positivist, moral values do not exist unless there is scientific proof of it's existence, this in turn leads to what is known as scientific morality. 

Notable Philosophers: David Hume, August Comte


----------



## will-o'-wisp (Feb 11, 2013)

Existentialist
Rationalist

(INTP?)


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

INTP, am I allowed to be here?

The existentialist is a rare individual, an individual that values freedom and takes responsibility for the consequences that result from the practice of their freedom. An individual that does not play the victim and is not so weak to shift the responsibility to someone else. An existentialist understands that emotions are essentially strategic choices and that if an individual's life is controlled by their emotions then they are not entirely responsible for their actions. An individual that's not responsible for their actions can play the victim. To an existentialist the past cannot be undone, the present is what it is but the future is what man makes of it. The main philosophy behind an existentialist is the power of choice. 

The rationalist, an individual that believes that reason is right for it leads to the true essence of what lies beyond material matter. Although empirical or quantitative results may show otherwise, the rationalist follows their intuition and makes decisions according to insight. A rationalist breaks down sophisticated problems into simpler ones that can be handled confidently. A rationalist understands that their peers are rational as well who are not defined by their physique (body) but by their psyche (mind). A rationalist believes that scientific theories are meant to disprove not approve. Efficiency is valued over effectiveness.


----------



## Moonshake (Oct 23, 2013)

*Existentialist*

The existentialist is a rare individual, an individual that values freedom and takes responsibility for the consequences that result from the practice of their freedom. An individual that does not play the victim and is not so weak to shift the responsibility to someone else. An existentialist understands that emotions are essentially strategic choices and that if an individual's life is controlled by their emotions then they are not entirely responsible for their actions. An individual that's not responsible for their actions can play the victim. To an existentialist the past cannot be undone, the present is what it is but the future is what man makes of it. The main philosophy behind an existentialist is the power of choice. 
 

*Rationalist *

The rationalist, an individual that believes that reason is right for it leads to the true essence of what lies beyond material matter. Although empirical or quantitative results may show otherwise, the rationalist follows their intuition and makes decisions according to insight. A rationalist breaks down sophisticated problems into simpler ones that can be handled confidently. A rationalist understands that their peers are rational as well who are not defined by their physique (body) but by their psyche (mind). A rationalist believes that scientific theories are meant to disprove not approve. Efficiency is valued over effectiveness.


----------



## Emeraude (Nov 12, 2014)

@Simpson17866... surely 

everybody is welcomed...that's why i also asked to indicate the type for 'unknown' personalities..


----------



## Atla (Mar 26, 2015)

Positivist, Rationalist

Does their order mean something?


----------



## roly poly (Feb 28, 2015)

"Sorry, guys, but philosophy is a load of shit and everyone should just stop thinking and drink unpasteurised apple juice," says me after completing my philosophy thesis.


----------



## roly poly (Feb 28, 2015)

I did get existentialist and romanticist, neither of which I actually am. Existentialism is too limited and fails to account for the truth that can be found in human values. Actually living out the principles of existentialism is only possible for depressed people. The rest who do so are driven _to_ depression. Romanticism is too irrational and fails to account for critical thought. The argument is often made that it was in fact romanticism which led to the demise of Western civilisation during the Nazi period because it denied all rational thought; people were so alienated by industrialism at the time. In any case, the two views are totally incompatible and claiming to be a believer in both is worse in its horrible contradiction than claiming to follow either one. The best way out of this dreadful, dreadful loop is to invent your own philosophy, like lying lazily in the sun and drinking unpasteurised apple juice and thinking about anything _but_ whether or not the universe exists, since those questions couldn't be further from mattering. lol. Oh, God. lol.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

A Romantic Rationalist.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Romanticist
Romanticism
The romanticist, an individual who strongly believes that it is their will against the world, whether their actions are rational or irrational it doesn't matter. The romanticist will sacrifice everything for their ideals, this in turn will result in unsurpassed and immortal greatness or unrecoverable failure. A romanticist is a creator, an artist, someone that lives on pure freedom and imagination. Nothing constrains a romanticist, for even moral values if meant to be sacrificed for an ideal is but a small price to pay. This results in radical innovations, thinking that deviates from rational analysis. For a romanticist individual, learning comes from failure and the outcome is re-invention. 

Notable Philosophers: Johann Gottlieb Fichte, Friedrich Nietzsche
Existentialist
Existentialism
The existentialist is a rare individual, an individual that values freedom and takes responsibility for the consequences that result from the practice of their freedom. An individual that does not play the victim and is not so weak to shift the responsibility to someone else. An existentialist understands that emotions are essentially strategic choices and that if an individual's life is controlled by their emotions then they are not entirely responsible for their actions. An individual that's not responsible for their actions can play the victim. To an existentialist the past cannot be undone, the present is what it is but the future is what man makes of it. The main philosophy behind an existentialist is the power of choice. 
Notable Philosophers: Jean Paul Sartre


----------



## thompidoo (Aug 26, 2012)

*So, I did it. But some of those questions were odd and the choices of responses were not really appropriate to what I really think or didn't offer a reasonable alternative, and then there were some that were worded in a way that was not objective enough and kind of led me to choose the option that wasn't really my preferred. It was all a bit too simplified. 

Romanticist*

Romanticism
The romanticist, an individual who strongly believes that it is their will against the world, whether their actions are rational or irrational it doesn't matter. The romanticist will sacrifice everything for their ideals, this in turn will result in unsurpassed and immortal greatness or unrecoverable failure. A romanticist is a creator, an artist, someone that lives on pure freedom and imagination. Nothing constrains a romanticist, for even moral values if meant to be sacrificed for an ideal is but a small price to pay. This results in radical innovations, thinking that deviates from rational analysis. For a romanticist individual, learning comes from failure and the outcome is re-invention. 

_Notable Philosophers: Johann Gottlieb Fichte, Friedrich Nietzsche

_
*Existentialist*


Existentialism
The existentialist is a rare individual, an individual that values freedom and takes responsibility for the consequences that result from the practice of their freedom. An individual that does not play the victim and is not so weak to shift the responsibility to someone else. An existentialist understands that emotions are essentially strategic choices and that if an individual's life is controlled by their emotions then they are not entirely responsible for their actions. An individual that's not responsible for their actions can play the victim. To an existentialist the past cannot be undone, the present is what it is but the future is what man makes of it. The main philosophy behind an existentialist is the power of choice. 

_Notable Philosophers: Jean Paul Sartre_


----------



## Emeraude (Nov 12, 2014)

oops... wrong quote xD


----------



## Emeraude (Nov 12, 2014)

@thompidoo

i do agree... and admit i also got difficulty answering some questions but i'm satisfied with the results, though :kitteh:


----------



## Emeraude (Nov 12, 2014)

How about trying this one @Sygma :kitteh:


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

xalsen said:


> How about trying this one @Sygma :kitteh:


Romanticist



> Romanticism
> The romanticist, an individual who strongly believes that it is their will against the world, whether their actions are rational or irrational it doesn't matter. The romanticist will sacrifice everything for their ideals, this in turn will result in unsurpassed and immortal greatness or unrecoverable failure. A romanticist is a creator, an artist, someone that lives on pure freedom and imagination. Nothing constrains a romanticist, for even moral values if meant to be sacrificed for an ideal is but a small price to pay. This results in radical innovations, thinking that deviates from rational analysis. For a romanticist individual, learning comes from failure and the outcome is re-invention.


I guess that mean Fi ?


Rationalist



> Rationalism
> 
> The rationalist, an individual that believes that reason is right for it leads to the true essence of what lies beyond material matter. Although empirical or quantitative results may show otherwise, the rationalist follows their intuition and makes decisions according to insight. A rationalist breaks down sophisticated problems into simpler ones that can be handled confidently. A rationalist understands that their peers are rational as well who are not defined by their physique (body) but by their psyche (mind). A rationalist believes that scientific theories are meant to disprove not approve. Efficiency is valued over effectiveness.


The efficiency is valued over effectiveness is quite spot on. Can't remember the amount of time I've searched for data and tried to improve things in order to be more efficient, or just understanding a very complex system in order to grasp every single mechanic of it, and how to use it to the fullest

Sound like Te


----------



## EternalFrost (Jan 12, 2013)

Rationalist, Positivist 

Seems accurate.


----------



## moonrube (Sep 18, 2011)

ExistentialismThe existentialist is a rare individual, an individual that values freedom and takes responsibility for the consequences that result from the practice of their freedom. An individual that does not play the victim and is not so weak to shift the responsibility to someone else. An existentialist understands that emotions are essentially strategic choices and that if an individual's life is controlled by their emotions then they are not entirely responsible for their actions. An individual that's not responsible for their actions can play the victim. To an existentialist the past cannot be undone, the present is what it is but the future is what man makes of it. The main philosophy behind an existentialist is the power of choice. 

RationalismThe rationalist, an individual that believes that reason is right for it leads to the true essence of what lies beyond material matter. Although empirical or quantitative results may show otherwise, the rationalist follows their intuition and makes decisions according to insight. A rationalist breaks down sophisticated problems into simpler ones that can be handled confidently. A rationalist understands that their peers are rational as well who are not defined by their physique (body) but by their psyche (mind). A rationalist believes that scientific theories are meant to disprove not approve. Efficiency is valued over effectiveness. 

I've never really paid a lot of attention to philosophy, but the existentialist is relatable. Rationalism??? I chalk that up to it being an academic, haha.


----------



## Emeraude (Nov 12, 2014)

roly poly said:


> "Sorry, guys, but philosophy is a load of shit and everyone should just stop thinking and drink unpasteurised apple juice," says me after completing my philosophy thesis.


Well, what was happened with your thesis then? Have you succeeded convincing them with the content?

You raised some points on both counts, but apparently you don’t understand the concept and you’re seeing the glass as half empty. So I’m kind of wondering what kind of value system do you have.

People without philosophy are people without wisdom, and people without wisdom are nothing but ‘ignorant’. They’re wilfully ignorant bcoz they choose to live the life without adhering to any moral principles or ethical standards. No wonder why they’re lost, their souls are off the track. 

Willfully ignorant people die ‘ignorant’ bcoz they refuse to realize the essence and purpose of their own lives. They feed their body but neglected their soul. They acquire knowledge but refuse wisdom. They educate their brains but their hearts know nothing but just pumping blood. Their minds are occupied by subjective reality and negativity. Their mouths speak like their minds know everything when in fact they know none of what they’re saying.

You might be unaware but your words reflect what’s inside you. If you can’t see the bright side of things then probably your soul was not in bloom. It’s like your seeing fresh roses as dried and lifeless. Just bcoz you don’t fully understand the concept, you discredit it. Being opinionated can make you feel on top, but that doesn't make you’re more knowledgeable. It neither makes sense, nor it make you any wiser. Bcoz in the virtual space, it reflects the ignorance/vacuity that runs into your veins. 

You said neither of which you actually are, if you stand against something, then probably you’re the opposite of it. let’s make a very simple thought…

The opposite of romanticism can be justified but if you’re anti-existentialism then this how it likely goes…

You’re one of the many who follows the crowd. You don’t value freedom and don’t take responsibility for the consequences of your actions. You play the victim bcoz you’re not entirely responsible for your actions (In short, you’re irresponsible). Also bcoz you don’t understand the role of emotions in making a choice and often controlled by it. You’re weak so you shift the responsibility and blame to other people. You think of the past like you can change it. You have difficulty accepting the present as it is bcoz you might be dwelling in the past and uneasy to forgive. You just go with the flow; following the crowd instead of making your own path bcoz you don’t mind about the future.

In short, anti/non-existentialists are happy-go-lucky, id-driven, irresponsible, and weak blind-followers. Those people who doesn’t value freedom, authenticity, and responsibility. See how toxic it could be? Now tell us… who drink the ‘unpasteurized’ apple juice? You might be intoxicated with poisonous apple juice and became a rotten apple spewing out venom and denies the beauty and existence of what truly matters in people’s lives.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

ENTP, Romanticist + Rationalist


----------



## roly poly (Feb 28, 2015)

xalsen said:


> Well, what was happened with your thesis then? Have you succeeded convincing them with the content?
> 
> You raised some points on both counts, but apparently you don’t understand the concept and you’re seeing the glass as half empty. So I’m kind of wondering what kind of value system do you have.
> 
> ...


I was joking, idiot. The whole point was about NOT taking it too seriously, which is precisely what this silly questionnaire suggests. There again, perhaps you should study philosophy so that you can learn to think before pulling absolute shite from the sky and thinking you can self-righteously set out to insult someone because they don't agree with you and your precious little values. Get a life, madam.


----------



## Atla (Mar 26, 2015)

xalsen said:


> Well, what was happened with your thesis then? Have you succeeded convincing them with the content?
> 
> You raised some points on both counts, but apparently you don’t understand the concept and you’re seeing the glass as half empty. So I’m kind of wondering what kind of value system do you have.
> 
> ...


I thoroughly enjoyed this, the most clueless and insane thing I've read in a long time!


----------



## Emeraude (Nov 12, 2014)

@roly poly 

thanks for the compliments... but you better say that to yourself  lol
@Atla

thanks too... but if being 'wise' is being like you, i'd rather be clueless and insane lol


----------

